# Niche Zero vs Sette 270wi



## GianlucaBrisi (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi guys,

I've been reading all the threads I can find on this topic, but still am *torn between the 270wi and the NZ*... I have an old Gaggia Classic + Encore that I'm looking to upgrade. I pull 2/3 shots of Espresso daily, and at times make filter w/ a Moccamaster on weekends mostly.

*Sette 270wi*: I've heard grind is super fluffy with no clumping, and the built in scale does appeal to me.

I'm, currently using a makeshift WDT instrument to un-clump my Encore grinds, and transfer to my portafilter using a Motta dosing cup. So this would be a similar workstream on the NZ I guess...

*Niche Zero:* Heard it's way less Noisy than the 270wi. And that the built and general quality is just better, but is that true?

Any thoughts, experience or guidance on which would be the best bet, very much appreciated 

Thanks!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

GianlucaBrisi said:


> I'm, currently using a makeshift WDT instrument to un-clump my Encore grinds, and transfer to my portafilter using a Motta dosing cup. So this would be a similar workstream on the NZ I guess...
> 
> *Niche Zero:* Heard it's way less Noisy than the 270wi. And that the built and general quality is just better, but is that true?


 Not necessarily. I grind directly into the PF using a funnel. You can of course use the dosing cup. I find there's no clumping when grinding directly into the filter but it does clump a little in the cup, probably just due to the grinds falling and compressing against each other under the weight of the dose. There aren't clumps falling out of the grinder...

The burrs are bigger so probably produce better quality but they're a different design too. The Lido E has 48mm etzinger burrs, the Pharos is an upgrade on that and the Niche is a very small upgrade on the Pharos. The Baratza has 40mm etzinger burrs (will have a different geometry to the Lido) and a unique mechanism with the outer burr spinning, no idea what effect this has...Baratza grinders do have a reputation for breaking though.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Avoid the Sette for Moccamaster. Unless you hold on to the Encore for that.


----------



## Akp (May 2, 2020)

I was debating the same two grinders. Settled on niche. Due to the single dosing, simplicity in design and better reputation in regards to build quality. Waiting for my niche to come in June, can't wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

I love the Sette's ability to weigh the output dosage but tbh unless you leave beans in the hopper (or keep topping up or emptying out every day) you will end up weighing your input dosage anyway and with the (to all intents and purposes) zero retention of the Niche it's a non-issue. So really the only comparison is the grind quality - can't speak for the Niche (yet!), but the Sette is pretty good - however everyone seems to rave about the Niche so if you can wait (and aren't going to be grinding many shots a day, therefore leaving beans in the hopper) I think that the Niche might be the sensible choice...

And yes the Sette is also noisy and apparently unreliable (although mine's been fine with light usage)


----------



## GianlucaBrisi (Apr 15, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Not necessarily. I grind directly into the PF using a funnel. You can of course use the dosing cup. I find there's no clumping when grinding directly into the filter but it does clump a little in the cup, probably just due to the grinds falling and compressing against each other under the weight of the dose. There aren't clumps falling out of the grinder...
> 
> The burrs are bigger so probably produce better quality but they're a different design too. The Lido E has 48mm etzinger burrs, the Pharos is an upgrade on that and the Niche is a very small upgrade on the Pharos. The Baratza has 40mm etzinger burrs (will have a different geometry to the Lido) and a unique mechanism with the outer burr spinning, no idea what effect this has...Baratza grinders do have a reputation for breaking though.


 Thanks @Rob1, good to hear you're getting success with grinding directly into the PF with a funnel.
And thanks for the detailed burr breakdown, appreciate your expertise here


----------



## GianlucaBrisi (Apr 15, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Avoid the Sette for Moccamaster. Unless you hold on to the Encore for that.


 @MWJB You're not the first one telling me this... any reason why? My encore is great for Moccamaster coarser grinds, seems strange the the Sette wouldn't be as it's a superior grinder... weird. Would love to know more if you have had any bad experiences here and why. 
Thanks!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh god I'm far from an expert. Just had a couple of grinders that happen to be vaguely comparative.


----------



## GianlucaBrisi (Apr 15, 2020)

Kannan said:


> I love the Sette's ability to weigh the output dosage but tbh unless you leave beans in the hopper (or keep topping up or emptying out every day) you will end up weighing your input dosage anyway and with the (to all intents and purposes) zero retention of the Niche it's a non-issue. So really the only comparison is the grind quality - can't speak for the Niche (yet!), but the Sette is pretty good - however everyone seems to rave about the Niche so if you can wait (and aren't going to be grinding many shots a day, therefore leaving beans in the hopper) I think that the Niche might be the sensible choice...
> 
> And yes the Sette is also noisy and apparently unreliable (although mine's been fine with light usage)


 Thanks @Kannan that is a valid point, it seems like keeping the grinds in an air tight container/bag might be the best choice vs in hopper for days on end... 
Does this mean you're considering moving to a Niche... and therefore parting ways with your Sette?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

GianlucaBrisi said:


> @MWJB You're not the first one telling me this... any reason why? My encore is great for Moccamaster coarser grinds, seems strange the the Sette wouldn't be as it's a superior grinder... weird. Would love to know more if you have had any bad experiences here and why.
> Thanks!


 I have a Sette 30, it doesn't have the range to go from espresso to filter. Fine for espresso.

Different, rather than "superior".


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

GianlucaBrisi said:


> therefore parting ways with your Sette?


 Lol, yes I have a Niche coming soon and once I get to compare I will probably sell the Sette... I rarely use it these days - as I said though, unless you are loading the hopper I really would probably lean towards the Niche, in fact that is one other advantage of the Sette - you don't actually have the option of a hopper on the Niche and moreover if you want more than your average dose of beans you can't really load a Niche up...


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Don't have my niche yet, comes in June, but surely the fact that folks mention it can easily go from expresso to filter very easily with changing too much is a massive plus over sette?


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> go from expresso to filter very easily


 It's actually not that hard on the Sette - the markings are clear plus the stepless fine adjustment mean you can switch easily and consistently - however that does assume you drink both regularly too, which I don't so never been a particular issue for me...


----------



## ElPaulse (Oct 6, 2017)

I had a Sette 270 (non-WI) for espresso and a Virtuoso for filter and switched to the Niche around half a year ago. Never once looked back. The Niche is a pleasure to use and grind quality for my home use is excellent for espresso and very good for filter. In comparison to the Sette it feels the Niche delivers more uniform grind output. But that is totally subjective.

On a practical note I just love to have only one grinder left and a quiet one. The Sette is screaming in comparison to the Niche. It almost got to a point that I didn't want to use it in the early morning not to wake anyone.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

ElPaulse said:


> I had a Sette 270 (non-WI) for espresso and a Virtuoso for filter and switched to the Niche around half a year ago. Never once looked back. The Niche is a pleasure to use and grind quality for my home use is excellent for espresso and very good for filter. In comparison to the Sette it feels the Niche delivers more uniform grind output. But that is totally subjective.
> 
> On a practical note I just love to have only one grinder left and a quiet one. The Sette is screaming in comparison to the Niche. It almost got to a point that I didn't want to use it in the early morning not to wake anyone.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


 How do your find your 300?


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Akp said:


> I was debating the same two grinders. Settled on niche. Due to the single dosing, simplicity in design and better reputation in regards to build quality. Waiting for my niche to come in June, can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same


----------



## GianlucaBrisi (Apr 15, 2020)

Kannan said:


> Lol, yes I have a Niche coming soon and once I get to compare I will probably sell the Sette...


 @Kannan Oh nice! Would love to hear your thoughts once you have both to compare. 
And if you ever decide to part ways with the 270wi, I might very well be interested


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm still debating these 2 grinders hahaha got Upgraditus combined with cant make a decision-itis 😅

I have a Baratza Encore that I use for Moccamaster and V60 and an old Mazzer Mini for Espresso .

How have people found using Nice for both espresso and drip? I am debating whether Niche might do both for me so i don't need 2 grinders.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@MWJB

I've found the niche comparable with the better hand grinders , mbk etc for pour over


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

I switch my Niche back and forward between espresso and filter settings every day.

I do go past the dial for v60 but it's easy enough to remember which point past which hinge to set it to for the right grind.

It's quick and painless, and I've had no trouble with fines or inconsistency.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> @MWJB
> 
> I've found the niche comparable with the better hand grinders , mbk etc for pour over


 Me too.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

sixpence said:


> I do go past the dial for v60 but it's easy enough to remember which point past which hinge to set it to for the right grind.


 Following a suggestion on the forum, I set the grinder to 50,then added a second marker at "0", then use the 2nd marker for "off the scale" drip settings, so "1" on the 2nd marker is 51 & 30 = 80 etc.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tell you what, if Niche removed the dial completely and just gave you a pencil and rubber, your coffee would taste exactly the same as it does now because you would trust your senses and stop worrying about numbers!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Tell you what, if Niche removed the dial completely and just gave you a pencil and rubber, your coffee would taste exactly the same as it does now because you would trust your senses and stop worrying about numbers!


 Rubbish. Changing the grind changes the flavour balance, that must be obvious to anyone who has made half a dozen cups of coffee.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

MWJB said:


> Rubbish. Changing the grind changes the flavour balance, that must be obvious to anyone who has made half a dozen cups of coffee.


 perhaps your response was in jest (whoosh me in that case) but i don't think that's what he was denying.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

facboy said:


> perhaps your response was in jest (whoosh me in that case) but i don't think that's what he was denying.


 If you know what he was intending, but failing to, make clear, feel free to enlighten us. No jest.

The fact is undoubtedly that the stock Niche markings do not cover the majority of drip settings, so you might like to add a reference. It is an oversight with this grinder, but easily fixed.

To brew consistently, you need to be consistent with grind settings& adjustments (relative settings).


----------



## MrSmartepants (Aug 3, 2020)

Following...I've been contemplating both of these grinders.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Rubbish. Changing the grind changes the flavour balance, that must be obvious to anyone who has made half a dozen cups of coffee.


 to make myself clear for those who either do not understand or do not wish to understand......if there were no markings (yes, you would waste coffee) you would turn the dial, make a shot, then adjust it to where you need to be, make a mark and make a note detailing the type of coffee and anything else. This then would be a point of reference


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@MrSmartepants - Don't buy a Sette, plastic gearing and components are rubbish in the long run and prone to failure (multiple forum threads on it).

Buy a Niche or a commercial grade grinder if you don't want to buy twice. I wouldn't want a Sette as my only grinder if it was my money on the line. 😉


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sette has some pretty bad reliability issues when it came out , hard to know if they have solved these or people have just stopped buying em


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Following a suggestion on the forum, I set the grinder to 50,then added a second marker at "0", then use the 2nd marker for "off the scale" drip settings, so "1" on the 2nd marker is 51 & 30 = 80 etc.


 Thank you, but that involves maths and I am (ridiculously, I know) averse.

I blame a maths teacher who talked faster than the speed of sound, and imparted the general sense that I should not trust myself around numbers (exam results to the contrary).

Maybe more understandably, I have a word brain (I'm a writer by trade). I don't even use the numbers as is. I eyeball where in the word "espresso" the dial is (e.g. a third of the way between s and p) for espresso, and then relative to either hinge for pourover.

It's not remotely sensible, but it works for me!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> to make myself clear for those who either do not understand or do not wish to understand......if there were no markings (yes, you would waste coffee) you would turn the dial, make a shot, then adjust it to where you need to be, make a mark and make a note detailing the type of coffee and anything else. This then would be a point of reference


 That's the point, I don't want to waste coffee.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

dfk41 said:


> to make myself clear for those who either do not understand or do not wish to understand......if there were no markings (yes, you would waste coffee) you would turn the dial, make a shot, then adjust it to where you need to be, make a mark and make a note detailing the type of coffee and anything else. This then would be a point of reference


 yes, that's what i thought u meant. "don't get hung up on the numbers, particularly what numbers other people are using/recommending, find the position/setting that works for you".


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Regarding the Sette, heard a lot about issues but also heard they had fixed those so would interested in anyone that has used the new model 270Wi or if people are still recommending to stear clear?

I have an 8 year old Baratza Encore that is very plasticky but is still going strong for me

Being nudged towards the Niche and also nice to support a start up English business


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

big dan said:


> Regarding the Sette, heard a lot about issues but also heard they had fixed those so would interested in anyone that has used the new model 270Wi or if people are still recommending to stear clear?
> 
> I have an 8 year old Baratza Encore that is very plasticky but is still going strong for me
> 
> Being nudged towards the Niche and also nice to support a start up English business


 I think Marin (From Niche) made a lot of money - millions I'd imagine - given his grinder sold and is currently selling like hot cakes around the world. A great success and example of entrepreneurship.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

big dan said:


> Regarding the Sette, heard a lot about issues but also heard they had fixed those so would interested in anyone that has used the new model 270Wi or if people are still recommending to stear clear?
> 
> I have an 8 year old Baratza Encore that is very plasticky but is still going strong for me
> 
> Being nudged towards the Niche and also nice to support a start up English business


 Probably best to steer clear. I think they changed the setup slightly with the motor which had a metal gear in contact with plastic gears, they either made them all plastic or all metal, I'm guessing the former. Either way it wasn't the only issue. https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/postmortem-of-pre-mortem-baratza-settes-motor-assembly-t61400.html


----------



## MrSmartepants (Aug 3, 2020)

big dan said:


> I have an 8 year old Baratza Encore that is very plasticky but is still going strong for me


 Same. My Encore is still going strong. Not a single problem with it.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

MrSmartepants said:


> Same. My Encore is still going strong. Not a single problem with it.





big dan said:


> I have an 8 year old Baratza Encore that is very plasticky but is still going strong for me


 Sorry, have I missed something, has the Encore received a lot of reported failures?


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Sorry, have I missed something, has the Encore received a lot of reported failures?


 Probably not, but it just proves Baratza can get it right when they put their minds to it.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

Rob1 said:


> Sorry, have I missed something, has the Encore received a lot of reported failures?


 No Rob I just meant that exactly what allikat said that just because something is a bit cheap and plasticky can still work well.

And I haven't heard much about failures or faults since they made changes. Although interesting teardown on the HB forum post, yikes 😨

However I have decided to get the Nice Zero as it can replace my old Mazzer Mini and Encore Combo and I can have one grinder to serve both functions, freeing up some much needed counter space.

On a side note that means I have an old Mazzer Mini I am ready to get rid of and really don't want much for it. If anyone is interested let me know and I can post in the for sale section (i know the rules)


----------



## Tobyrose115 (Sep 26, 2020)

Useful thread - thanks - pushing me towards a Mazzer Major singe dose modded for my upgrade


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

If Baratza made a version of the Sette with an all metal gearbox, it'd be an amazing grinder, even if it added £50 to the price.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

So because I couldn't get hold of a niche quickly enough I bought a Sette 270Wi, I wasn't going to I simply added it to basket and then got an email a few days later saying hey you left something in your basket can we tempt you with an extra 10% off? Couldn't resist 😈

I won't go over all the previously mentioned points but suffice to say I am very happy with it but it is very plasticky.

I work from home so my rocket is getting at least 3 cups a day so I will happily be the guinea pig here to see if the changes to parts and upgrades makes a difference in the long term. 😎

My other grinder is an encore and is 6 years old and also a bit plasticky but never had any issues with it. The Sette is replacing an old mazzer mini that was doing my head in for single dosing and grind retention and also i ripped the doser off and made a DIY one that wasn't much better. 😂


----------

